# Who's got Bieber Fever?



## gmcunni (May 29, 2011)

rented it and watched with my daughter.  not my choice of music but have to say, after watching the movie, the kid's got some talent.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 1, 2011)

I hate him for his hair, alone.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2011)

I heard gmcunni was growing his hair out like Biebers.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 1, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I hate him for his hair, alone.


But he cut his hair. I think. Thought I read a headline a couple months ago.

Wait, who? When's his 5 years of [pre]teen hearthrob reign done? Despite the lamenting, no different than New Kids on the Block, NSync, or whoever came after NSync when I wasn't paying any attention at all.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 1, 2011)

mondeo said:


> But he cut his hair. I think. Thought I read a headline a couple months ago.



you are correct sir!  i was flipping through the channels the other night,saw his pic after winning some award and his hair was close to normal. i showed my daughter and she told me he got his hair cut a long time ago and i needed to do a better job keeping up with the news.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 1, 2011)

We've got the fever.  The movie turned us all around.  He is one talented kid, and his work ethic is amazing.  Hopefully he doesn't turn into a fuck up like all the tween stars that have come before him.  The biggest fan in our house is the 5yo boy though..the tween and teen are just like, so over him.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 1, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> We've got the fever.  The movie turned us all around.  He is one talented kid, and his work ethic is amazing.  Hopefully he doesn't turn into a fuck up like all the tween stars that have come before him.  The biggest fan in our house is the 5yo boy though..the tween and teen are just like, so over him.



Watch the potty mouth.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 1, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Watch the potty mouth.



I tried, but I could not find a suitable phrase..."fuck up" is perfect.  What else would you call a young person that blows a career, millions of $, does too many drugs and has parents that are idiots?


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 1, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I tried, but I could not find a suitable phrase..."fuck up" is perfect.  What else would you call a young person that blows a career, millions of $, does too many drugs and has parents that are idiots?



Works for me.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 1, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I tried, but I could not find a suitable phrase..."fuck up" is perfect. What else would you call a young person that blows a career, millions of $, does too many drugs and has parents that are idiots?


 
I would say Britney Spears, but she bounced back.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I would say Britney Spears, but she bounced back.



Like a dead cat.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 1, 2011)

Ten bucks says this kid ends up on blow and gets arrested multiple times!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 1, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Ten bucks says this kid ends up on blow and gets arrested multiple times!



not really fair, that describes half the people who post here.


----------



## marcski (Jun 1, 2011)

I am more interested in how 





SkiFanE said:


> fuck up


 got past the word monitor nazi.  Can you say the other word that was supposedly banned.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 1, 2011)

marcski said:


> I am more interested in how  got past the word monitor nazi.  Can you say the other word that was supposedly banned.



What other word?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> What other word?



Rain?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> What other word?





ctenidae said:


> Rain?



LOL  but i think it was ****


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> LOL  but i think it was ****



What's wrong with ****? I say **** all the time, unless something's not as good, then it's only **. Occasionaly if something is subpar, I'll say *, and *** is rare- so wishy washy.

I'm reading The Truth by Terry Pratchett (a favorite light reading author). One of the characters says -ing all the time. Other characters want to know what - means. I wonder how to pronounce it.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 2, 2011)

Will my kids be looking at a mugshot of Justin in 30 years...similar to this?







(Lief Garret, my TigerBeat heart throb of mid-70s)


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2011)

marcski said:


> I am more interested in how  got past the word monitor nazi.  Can you say the other word that was supposedly banned.



You missed that memo? 8)


----------

